# "Fork hit? What fork hit?"



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*I started making and shooting "Pickle Fork" style frames a few years back when I'd first joined forces with Nathan Masters and Simple Shot. *

*Having never even seen one before, and with zero knowledge of any forums, and Nathan as my one and only friend with any kind of involvement in the contemporary slingshot scene, I made quick note of his brief discription, lit my fire, and made my first PFS!*

*Can't recall which was the true "1st"... The "Thistle" or "Fork hit? What fork hit?"*

*My buddy, Jens K "Flicks" ended up with "Thistle", and by now it probably looks a lot more like "Fork hit?"(just teasing, Jens!!!) Still don't know where "Fork hit?" went.... Anyhow..... These are they.... Cheers, Forum!*


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

always down to see some vintage Black Sheep Forge shooters!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Love the vintage frames. Jens ended up with a great frame.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Magnificent !


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> always down to see some vintage Black Sheep Forge shooters!





JTslinger said:


> Love the vintage frames. Jens ended up with a great frame.





JohnKrakatoa said:


> Magnificent !





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> always down to see some vintage Black Sheep Forge shooters!


Thanks , you guys!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooooooooo. I like fork hit, what fork hit!? Clang! Clang! Clang!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful work Lee


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

* " The Lunar "*

Looks like the moon surface . :iono:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> Ooooooooo. I like fork hit, what fork hit!? Clang! Clang! Clang!


With zero "field experience" hours, this is exactly what I'd imagined one should look like! hehehehe

What began as a sort of parody, turned out to be quite functional, really. .The person(most of us!) who would normally cringe at the first fork hit on a $50 to $100 slingshot need not stress about dinging such a frame! You'd actually have a he(( of a time finding the impact!!hehehe I'll be doing more based on the concept soon, for sure... Thanks for lookin, Tate!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> * " The Lunar "*
> 
> Looks like the moon surface . :iono:


I got you're "Moon", Marty.....


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Those colors... :banana: remember when I saw the frame for Thistle. Still have that wow feeling.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

And the ThistlePickle is still in use! It has one (YES, JUST ONE!!!) fork hit!! Hey, a slingshot without a fork hit is a shelf queen, right? 

An awesome shooter, Lee! I really love it and it has a very special place in my collection!!


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Love your work Lee !


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

flicks said:


> And the ThistlePickle is still in use! It has one (YES, JUST ONE!!!) fork hit!! Hey, a slingshot without a fork hit is a shelf queen, right?
> 
> An awesome shooter, Lee! I really love it and it has a very special place in my collection!!


Oh wow, Jens! Thank you for showing us!! She looks great! ONE fork hit, that's fantastic... Strange too.. unless it was an rts! Man, that ball was meant for you!!!! It hit the back sideof the fork!!

hehehehehe

You've obviously found comfort holding it you're own way.... there have been so many frames that ive debated singing both sides(some I have) just because they felt good both ways.. Looks like I had it wrong altogether on this one! hehehehe

Thanks again, Mr Flicks!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool looking shooters..I like the looks of them~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Craters on slingshot look cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those things are fascinating! I can't shoot a pfs for love nor money, but I can sure appreciate the artistry that went into those beauties. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I think your slingshots should be showed in the Museum of Slingshots, that I hope someone will build in the future.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beauty!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

What a cozy thread!

Great shooters!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Well if you're only gonna have one slingshot friend, Nathans definitely the one to have. Absolutely stunning unbelievable shooters bro. I wanna be I wanna be I wannnnna be like LEE !! Gosh I wish I could have ur talent for one day.


----------

